# Supervisor or Chief?



## sambisu (Jun 22, 2018)

I've just accepted a promotion to supervise the group I am currently in. The position is classified as "Supervisory General Engineer" (GS-0801-13 for you other feds out there). However, there is little agreement on what the real position title is. It seems that in government they like to use the term "Chief" in place of Supervisor or Manager. So some people refer to this position as the "Chief of Engineering" and others refer to it as the "Engineering Supervisor" or variations thereof. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ruggercsc (Jun 22, 2018)

I like my direct reports to refer to me as "The Grand Poohba"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm partial to Rector Magnificus.


----------



## P-E (Jun 22, 2018)

Keyser soze


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2018)

@Dleg might have some comments on this.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 23, 2018)

Chief seems to get used a lot in some engineer disciplines.  I'm headed to a new job with two titles,  Chief Engineer and Division Director, with supervisory/management duties over a specific division,  but technical support and engineering oversight/mentorship for the entire organization.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2018)

Discipline Chiefs here have supervisor/manager duties, but on paper, they are the final say on their respective engineering technical functions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 28, 2018)

Like @ruggercsc, I'm partial to "Grand Poobah". Have you considered "_Special _Projects", "Special Forces, GSDO", or "Kicker of Assess, Taker of Names"?

In all seriousness, you should check with your supervisor first. Chief has varying connotations and responsibilities depending on the agency. I typically see it used to describe supervisory positions at the GS-14 and 15 level, but I've also seen it used as high as ES-1 and EJ-3.

There is no OPM standard for titles. It's left up to the discretion of the agency. One's title cannot be a factor in assigning a grade to the position wrt desk audit.

Your safest bet is "Supervisory Engineer" or  "Supervisory General Engineer". You can add " , Engineering Services Branch" as applicable depending on the style guide for your business cards and email signatures.

"Chief Engineer" "Engineering Chief" without any other language or modifiers tends to be reserved for pretty high levels. They're often written into the regulations governing conduct, operations, and authorities within the agency. The unauthorized use (again without modifiers) could get you into serious ethical and legal trouble.


----------

